# curly spoo



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris hasn't had a bath in ages, but I still think she's pretty, even with her fuzzy curls... haha!









Wrestling with Riki


















here they were wrestling & running until they spotted the cats running and playing too so they both got distracted at the same moment


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Silly Paris with her tug toy









"hi puss-cat!"









"hu??"








sorry, no reason for the pics, I just took them so figured I'd share.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well - definitely thanks for sharing  !!!!

She looks lovely as always : ))) and I LOVE "curly" !!! 

Hope to see some new videos too  !!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

aww! Paris is still so cute! curly or not! haha


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Her expressions are always priceless. Love this girl!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks amazing!! Love her big puffy coat! I can't believe how great (and whilte!) she looks even without a bath in a while! :thumb:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the first picture! She looks like a wild rockstar with her curls right in the middle.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Paris is great! She really should be the Poodle Forum mascot! LOL


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Paris looks lovely, whichever way she's served up! She truly is the biggest personality on the forum.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

FD you could do just about ANYTHING to Paris and she would still look stunning! I always enjoy your pictures so I think you should find more time to take pictures for no good reason!

She's such a beautiful dog.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Love this trim!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I had never see a long haired poodle in person until I met Desertreef's Myles, he was such a joy to pet and be around! A poodles long hair isn't anything like any other breeds I've felt, with all being long haired dogs like newfies and g. pyrans. I would so love to meet Paris, not only is she beautiful in her fluffy curlys, she looks like such a doll!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love that look too. I just took mine down, all the way except topknot and tail and I'm gonna use her body as a canvas for creative coloring. She had the same haircut as yours too. I could have stuffed a mattress with all the fur I shaved off.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I had never see a long haired poodle in person until I met Desertreef's Myles, he was such a joy to pet and be around! A poodles long hair isn't anything like any other breeds I've felt, with all being long haired dogs like newfies and g. pyrans. I would so love to meet Paris, not only is she beautiful in her fluffy curlys, she looks like such a doll!


It's cause it's more like hair - Ted got a bath yesterday and I enjoyed snuggling with him this morning. Makes me want to look for the Gund tag sticking out of his butt. LOL


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Paris looks pretty being fluffy!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Paris is gorgeous whether curly or not. Since summer is winding down there, does she get hot? She looks pretty comfy.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

nope, she doesn't get hot at all; the joys of a white dog!! Her coat is obviously well brushed too though, so it provides good insulation against the heat as well.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Never have to have a reason to post pics! Love them; especially the one 'Huh'. Nothing cuter than a poodle head-tilt!
_


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the last picture. Way too cute.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Curly or not Paris always looks great. Do she and Riki always get along so well?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, thanks guys. I have some more pics I'll add in a min; she got a bath today! heh

And yeah, it did take a long time for Riki to warm up to Paris, but they get along great now. They share the (massive) crate most of the time though they don't snuggle up together! they wrestle and chase each other whenever they're outside, and would wrestle inside if I let them! haha.


----------

